# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Productos Agropecuarios  OFRECEMOS QUINUA DE EXPORTACIÓN (ORGÁNICA y CONVENCIONAL)

## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimados: 
En este momento contamos con 60 TM de quinua blanca orgánica certificada para exportación a USA y la UE.  *Precio FOB:* US$7.20 USD*  EXW:* US$7.20 
Adjunto ficha técnica y algunas fotos de mis socia, con quien estaremos trabajando este excelente producto de los andes peruanos. 
Saludos 536898_468315479930745_1836030884_n.jpg 970458_468318383263788_883213371_n.jpg 73420_468318443263782_219272785_n.jpg 1003511_468315893264037_1695128880_n.jpg 1378767_504784986283794_1386635761_n.jpgTemas similares: SE BUSCA PRODUCTORES PARA CADENA DE SUPERMERCADOS " PLAZA VEA " y PALTA HASS ( CONVENCIONAL Y ORGANICA ) PARA EXPORTACION Especialización en Quinua Organica de Exportación 2013 Quinua y Kiwicha Orgánica de Exportación quinua orgánica y convencional quinua orgánica y convencional

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Adjunto fichas técnicas de quinua blanca, roja y negra orgánica. 
Saludos

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Muestras de la quinua que podemos ofrecer...  Muestra2.jpg Muestra.jpg

----------


## jflor7

vendo 18 toneladas de quinua ecologica llamar al 958330773

----------

